# For-Schleife sauber abbrechen?



## Stephan191 (13. Apr 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Mal ne Frage: Wie kann ich eine For-Schleife vorzeitig sauber beenden? 
Weiß nämlich nicht ob "break" oder "return" de richtigen Alternativen sind.

Danke im voraus 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## SebiB90 (13. Apr 2005)

mit return gibts du etwas zurück und dabei wird gleichzeitig auch die ganze methode beendet.
richtig macht man das mit break.


----------



## mic_checker (13. Apr 2005)

Kommt drauf an was du machen willst.

Wenn du den aktuellen Durchlauf abbrechen und zum nächsten Durchlauf weitergehen willst kannst du continue benutzen.

Wenn du die Schleife abbrechen willst kannst du break (oder return) verwenden. Am gebräuchlichsten ist aber break.

Kommt aber auch immer auf den genauen Aufbau drauf an, ob du was verschachtelt hast etc.


----------



## Stephan191 (13. Apr 2005)

Hallo!

Danke für eure Antworten! In der For-Schleife habe ich eine If-Schleife und die For-Schleife soll abgebrochen werden wenn die If-Schleife durchlaufen wurde. Also setze ich wohl in dann wohl ein "break" ein, oder?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Stephan191 (13. Apr 2005)

Habs mit "break" gemacht und das klappt wunderbar! Danke nochmal!

Gruß stephan


----------



## mic_checker (13. Apr 2005)

Noch was: Es heisst Bedingung nicht if Schleife


----------



## Stephan191 (13. Apr 2005)

Ok, danke! Werd's mir merken!


----------



## admir84 (13. Apr 2005)

Ab jetzt jeder, der "if-Schleife" sagt muss ein
peinliches Foto von sich schicken. Dann machen
wir eine coole Gallerie.  :wink:


----------



## Sky (13. Apr 2005)

Noch sauberer ist es eine while- bzw. do-while-Schleife zu verwenden.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (13. Apr 2005)

break, continue sind unsauber, wenn dann ne do while schlife, wie sky schon sagte


----------

